# Authentic K Sabatier?



## cycledudenh (Nov 10, 2012)

Major apologies that this got double posted!

Hi guys - apologies if this kind of thing has already been addressed. I just bought a Sabatier chef's knife over Amazon, and I'm wondering if what I got is authentic. This is the knife that I bought:


The seller is actually a fairly old restaurant supply place in Boston. The picture on Amazon is exactly the same as the picture on K Sabatier's US website (http://www.sabatier-shop.com/kitche...intage_cooking-knife-10-in__carbcui25pol.html ), and the price is very close as well.

In person the knife looks extremely close to the advertised picture, except that the pins are brass and the screened marking says "carbon" instead of "high carbon" ("high carbon" probably is the image for the stainless knife anyway). Nothing seems off or chintzy. Here are a few pictures:





  








rPtLr.jpg




__
cycledudenh


__
Nov 10, 2012












  








iqsvG.jpg




__
cycledudenh


__
Nov 10, 2012












  








VRzdt.jpg




__
cycledudenh


__
Nov 10, 2012








Does anything indicate that this is a fake? I would greatly appreciate your expert advice.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello Cycle Dude,

I am by no means an expert, all I know is the best knife I ever had, hands down, was a Sabatier described in this post: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/62688/looking-to-upgrade-my-cutlery-arsenal-need-some-advice#post_340471 Bore d Laze on this site knows a lot about Sabatiers and every other knife. Maybe he'll come along and determine if your's is authentic or not.

I'd like to know too; I just bought two Sabatiers, one 10" that is exactly the same knife in your pictures, and one 12" that is marked "Mexeur & Cie" that also has Sabatier written on the handle. Nether of them have the aluminum bolster like my retired "stars and elephant" Sabatier, it's a shame because a lightened bolster makes the knife easier to use. I am on vacation so I have not had the opportunity to put theses new knives to the test, but the "K Sabatier" is better finished, and has better lines. Before ordering them online I went round town to the shops and asked where I could find them and all I got was "if you do find where to get them - let me know!" So.... what? They are in demand but no one knows where to get a "real" one or even what qualifies one as real?

I don't know why it is so hard to find the quality elephant ones, maybe they went out of business.

CDF


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a parallel thread, the knife is already identified as authentic. K-Sabatier knives are _usually_ better finished than Mexeur et Cie Sabatier, but both are genuinely Sabatier, both have offices and factories in Thiers, France.

Thiers Issard (aka TI) Elephant Quatre Etoile (four stars) are available in the US through The Best Things. IIRC the knife Coup de Feu described as his favorite was probably a "Nogent." They're great.

BDL

PS. Thanks for the nice words, CDF.


----------



## cycledudenh (Nov 10, 2012)

Parallel thread is here:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/68348/sabatier-authenticity


----------

